# PE power passed. My passing tip and books to sell



## bigfish (Jun 23, 2011)

I passed the PE power exam in CA.

Here is my passing tip:

When you read the materials or any reference books, always focus on NCEES sample question book.

I went thru every single question many times to grasp the concept behind each question. Concept is more important than calculation. The calculation is easy.

I’m going to sell two books here

1.	Power Reference Manual for the Electrical and Computer PE Exam [Hardcover] Here is the Amazon link: http://www.amazon.com/Power-Reference-Manu...5813&amp;sr=8-3

2.	Latest NCEES PE Electrical and Computer: Power Sample Questions and Solutions. Here is the Amazon link: http://www.amazon.com/PE-Electrical-Comput...5938&amp;sr=1-1

The condition is brand new!

This book is a must have!!! Extremely helpful. I bought two versions, but actually the old version is the exactly the same as this one. So I just used the old version one. This one is brand new.

I want to sell it together with Power manual. Totally $150 including shipping. You can pay me thru paypal or chase quick pay.

Please contact me at [email protected]

(My husband also passed Civil-Construction PE exam in CA. he is willing to sell all the materials he has. You can also send to message to the same email address.)


----------



## ElecPwrPEOct11 (Sep 24, 2011)

Are these books still available? Wish I had found this post months ago.


----------

